# Tiling the Costa del Sol



## English Tiler

Hello all. Im a very experienced skilled tiler from England with 20 years experience. Im looking to move to the Costa del Sol area soon and hope to pick up tiling work from the expat community. Can anyone tell me what they would expect to pay per sq mtr labour for a good English Tiler? And is there much work about? Many thanks Marc


----------



## xabiaxica

English Tiler said:


> Hello all. Im a very experienced skilled tiler from England with 20 years experience. Im looking to move to the Costa del Sol area soon and hope to pick up tiling work from the expat community. Can anyone tell me what they would expect to pay per sq mtr labour for a good English Tiler? And is there much work about? Many thanks Marc


:welcome:

have a read of the various recent threads about moving to Spain


Spain has the highest unemployment in Europe atm, with the region you're thinking of probably teh highest in Spain

the expat community is dwindling faster than ever - & highly skilled Spanish tilers are working for next to nothing just to eat - some of them fro 5€ an hour or even less 

not the best time to be thinking of coming here .................


----------



## mrypg9

I live on the CdS in a fairly affluent area.
There is no work here for your trade, sorry to say.
Many British immigrants have gone home -an estimated one in three. The CdS has one of the highest unemployment rates in Europe - one in three without work, many of them formerly in the now dead construction industry. If Spanish tilers can't get work here, realistically, what are your chances?

I have to say this and please don't take offence: do people in the UK really have no idea how bad things are here? Commentators and pundits are now speaking of Spain being in need of a bail-out, like Greece. 
UK unemployment is below 9% and there are prospects for growth - none in Spain.
I cannot understand why we have had so many posts in the last few weeks asking about jobs in Spain.....is it the weather in the UK: It rains in Spain too, you know....


----------



## VFR

English Tiler said:


> Hello all. Im a very experienced skilled tiler from England with 20 years experience. Im looking to move to the Costa del Sol area soon and hope to pick up tiling work from the expat community. Can anyone tell me what they would expect to pay per sq mtr labour for a good English Tiler? And is there much work about? Many thanks Marc


Hi Marc.
What you have read in the other replies is of course correct, but.......

I guess you are quite handy at most jobs that need a reasonable standard of DIY around the house (inside & out)
That being the case if you were based in the right area, you would after a spell keep getting asked to do this & that.

This time last year I was working down on the CDS (Benalmadena) and as my job finished around 3pm each day my landlady asked me to do this & that.
The work contract was only for 3 months & by the time it was finished I was getting a steady stream of requests to carry out house maintenance purely through word of mouth.

In my case I could not respond as my workshop is based at home in Valencia so it was a non runner, but had I have been based in the area then the Ex-Pats it would seem were happy to ask me.

BTW I only ever charged a reasonable rate & would not stop for a blow until it was job done (or break time) just as the Spanish lads do, well in Valencia at least.

So who can tell ?, in the right place, with the right work ethic, with a contact or two & at the right price !, and of course knowing just how things are done here & where to get you supplies etc etc.


----------



## mrypg9

playamonte said:


> Hi Marc.
> What you have read in the other replies is of course correct, but.......
> 
> I guess you are quite handy at most jobs that need a reasonable standard of DIY around the house (inside & out)
> That being the case if you were based in the right area, you would after a spell keep getting asked to do this & that.
> 
> This time last year I was working down on the CDS (Benalmadena) and as my job finished around 3pm each day my landlady asked me to do this & that.
> The work contract was only for 3 months & by the time it was finished I was getting a steady stream of requests to carry out house maintenance purely through word of mouth.
> 
> In my case I could not respond as my workshop is based at home in Valencia so it was a non runner, but had I have been based in the area then the Ex-Pats it would seem were happy to ask me.
> 
> BTW I only ever charged a reasonable rate & would not stop for a blow until it was job done (or break time) just as the Spanish lads do, well in Valencia at least.
> 
> So who can tell ?, in the right place, with the right work ethic, with a contact or two & at the right price !, and of course knowing just how things are done here & where to get you supplies etc etc.


And of course you will give him a job, a roof over his head and a ticket home if he doesn't find work.....


----------



## VFR

mrypg9 said:


> And of course you will give him a job, a roof over his head and a ticket home if he doesn't find work.....


No need to take the lad as a fool.


----------



## mrypg9

playamonte said:


> No need to take the lad as a fool.


To be frank, I think it quite wrong to encourage anyone to come here looking for work when there are so many Spanish people desperate to find jobs. At least in the UK the unemployed get unemployment pay and other benefits the almost six million jobless in Spain can only dream of. I suspect that some British immigrants think they needn't pay taxes, all jobs will be cash-in-hand...again cheating the Spanish state.
If I were offering a job, I would give it to a Spanish person. If I want work done, I use Spanish tradespeople and businesses. I could understand if the Spanish Government locked the door and put a 'No Vacancies' sign for foreign jobseekers. These are desperate times.
The free market in goods, capital and people has succeeded only in creating unemployment, debt and making the rich even richer. No wonder people vote for extreme parties of right and left.
Almost every day, in this affluent part of the CdS, I come across more evidence of people's poverty and desperation. It can only get worse before it gets better. 
I really am amazed that people still think Spain is a land of milk and honey. Time to get real - the so-called 'dream' is over and won't be back.


----------



## calahonda

mrypg9 said:


> I live on the CdS in a fairly affluent area.
> There is no work here for your trade, sorry to say.


OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting. 

If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.


----------



## xabiaxica

calahonda said:


> OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting.
> 
> If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.


I'm sure the pimps are earning more than tilers atm!


no - most expats I know use the best man for the job - that _might_ be an expat - but it's way more likely to be a Spaniard who has built a good reputation over many years

I'm not saying that there aren't some expats who fit into the 'good reputation' category - just that we don't employ expats, just because they are 'fellow expats'


----------



## snikpoh

calahonda said:


> OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting.
> 
> If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.




In my experience, expats use expats because 90% of them can't communicate sufficiently well with Spanish trades people!


I always try and use Spanish trades for just the reasons mrypg9 states - they need the work to survive.


----------



## VFR

mrypg9 said:


> To be frank, I think it quite wrong to encourage anyone to come here looking for work (I am not encoroging anyone, a civil question was asked & I gave a civil answer based on what I know)when there are so many Spanish people desperate to find jobs. At least in the UK the unemployed get unemployment pay and other benefits the almost six million jobless in Spain can only dream of. I suspect that some British immigrants think they needn't pay taxes, all jobs will be cash-in-hand...again cheating the Spanish state. (Most Spanish have a degree in Tax Avoidance & you are assuming that the OP wishes to work in the black also)
> If I were offering a job, I would give it to a Spanish person. If I want work done, I use Spanish tradespeople and businesses. I could understand if the Spanish Government locked the door and put a 'No Vacancies' sign for foreign jobseekers. These are desperate times. ( I also only employed Spanish company's when I first came here, but now of course do all my own work if needed. The facts are thought that the vast bulk on the CDS prefer to ask a knowledagable Brit to carry out the work needed even in these troubled times )The free market in goods, capital and people has succeeded only in creating unemployment, debt and making the rich even richer. No wonder people vote for extreme parties of right and left. (What has this got to do with the price of tile's)Almost every day, in this affluent part of the CdS, I come across more evidence of people's poverty and desperation. It can only get worse before it gets better.
> I really am amazed that people still think Spain is a land of milk and honey. (Again you are assuming that new members are not reading what we have all written & can read on all the web sites on the web) Time to get real - the so-called 'dream' is over and won't be back.


For sure the easy days are over, but people will & do still need jobs doing etc etc as I pointed out in my post From my Experience.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

playamonte said:


> Hi Marc.
> What you have read in the other replies is of course correct, but.......
> 
> I guess you are quite handy at most jobs that need a reasonable standard of DIY around the house (inside & out)
> That being the case if you were based in the right area, you would after a spell keep getting asked to do this & that.
> 
> This time last year I was working down on the CDS (Benalmadena) and as my job finished around 3pm each day my landlady asked me to do this & that.
> The work contract was only for 3 months & by the time it was finished I was getting a steady stream of requests to carry out house maintenance purely through word of mouth.
> 
> In my case I could not respond as my workshop is based at home in Valencia so it was a non runner, but had I have been based in the area then the Ex-Pats it would seem were happy to ask me.
> 
> BTW I only ever charged a reasonable rate & would not stop for a blow until it was job done (or break time) just as the Spanish lads do, well in Valencia at least.
> 
> So who can tell ?, in the right place, with the right work ethic, with a contact or two & at the right price !, and of course knowing just how things are done here & where to get you supplies etc etc.


It does sound promising.
Do you think it would be a possiblity for the average poster ie someone with a family, not speaking Spanish and not knowing the area (the suppliers etc)? Is there a strong possibility of putting it all together, would you say, in the Benalmedena area?

If so, could it be perhaps because so many others have returned to the UK for financial reasons?


----------



## jojo

Actually my friends husband was a tiler in Benalmadena. He tiled their rental house as a favour/discounted rent for their landlord. After that he did nothing worth mentioning. That was three years ago. His wife, my friend worked at the international school that my children attended and she supported them. His tiling skills werent needed and he lost the will. He just stayed at home all day and from what I could gather was just drinking himself into oblivion and depression.

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

calahonda said:


> OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting.
> 
> If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.


 WHAT???? Spain is made from tiles!!! There are squillions of good/ecxellent tilers in Spain already. Tilers who know the wholesalers, know where the best tiles can be bought, know how to tile quickly and efficiently in the heat of Spain, who are used to tiling inside and out and cant claim dole money if they havent had contracted work in the last tow years..... Since the construction industry collapsed, those spanish tilers wont be very happy to welcome a british tiler and most expats, wouldnt use someone straight off the plane, even if there were any who only use their fellow countrymen - which is rare, most expats have got the measure of their fellow countrymen!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## English Tiler

thanks for your honest responses guys. not quite what i was expecting. maybe i should just pimp myself out to the ladies of these so called affluent areas. Any Mrs Robinsons out there need anything laid?


----------



## mrypg9

calahonda said:


> OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting.
> 
> If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.



There are few 'expats' in my immediate area. (Why, I wonder, do you not use the term 'immigrant'? That is what we are, all of us. Do you routinely refer to Polish, Somali, Pakistan people in the UK as 'expats', I wonder?)

It is no way unusual for the British immigrants I know to use Spanish tradespeople etc. That's what 99% of the people I know do. You may not like to hear this but British immigrant tradespeople do not have a good reputation.
Why? Because far too many have reinvented themselves when they set foot in Spain.


My personal experience of such people has been negative. I need a new gardener/pool man/woman. I'm looking forward to meeting the Spanish guy I'm considering hiring tomorrow....He's autonomo, pays his taxes, all legitimate.


And if he were a pimp he might have a chance of finding employment...although even puti-clubs are closing down..


----------



## mrypg9

English Tiler said:


> thanks for your honest responses guys. not quite what i was expecting. maybe i should just pimp myself out to the ladies of these so called affluent areas. Any Mrs Robinsons out there need anything laid?



Come to Spain, buy a copy of 'Sur' in English. There are several pages of males, females, transvestites offering sexual services of every imaginable kind.

It's an over-supplied market, I'm afraid. A bit like the construction industry....first the boom, then the bust, so to speak.

Of course you may have special skills and attributes no-one else can offer

It seems most mature ladies seeking gentlemanly companionship prefer the Latin look, though.
Or so I'm told.


----------



## English Tiler

also i have been a successful tiler in the uk for nearly 20 years. i could organise the tiling of a shopping centre not just mrs browns kitchen wall !! And it does have to be said that the quality of the Spanish tiling is poor to say the least


----------



## English Tiler

i am assuming that most ex pats would use ex pats. Spanish tiling isnt known for its quality


----------



## English Tiler

what area of the CdS has the largest number of ex pats?


----------



## Calas felices

*Tiling*

You would probably get used to it eventually but if you have never tiled in 40 degree heat with materials that you have never used before and with a substrate that is less than perfect, then you will need to find some clients to 'practice on'. Unfortunately before you become accomplished your reputation will have been made.


----------



## Guest

calahonda said:


> OMG.....haha, "there is no work for your trade here". He's a tiler, not a pimp. You always use Spanish workers in your affluent area ? Thats quite unusual and most expats use expats because they know what they are getting.
> 
> If you are a good tiler you'll pick up work as all the expats use expats.


I think you`ll find that is definitely not the case for all. I know a few expats who have been ripped off by crappy cowboy expats "builders" or whatever trade and rue the day they did. Hell, I live in a tiny village and the stories are local to here, not 50 klicks away on the coast. 

The vast majority will use local suppliers because of the obvious reasons - recommendations, trust, legalities, local knowledge etc. To do otherwise is foolish, especially in these times. Might be different in some of the urbanisations on the CDS, but people are much more wary about their dosh and who they spend it with. Far too many people have been burnt and these are relatively small communities where word gets around fast. Some might make a few quid, but a very large number have tried, failed and returned to the UK.

I have Spanish mates here who are going to _Germany_ to do tiling and other work as there is nothing here. Nothing. This is a country where the vast majority don`t have carpets - they have tiles. So given that, surely alarm bells would be ringing if a country known for its love/use of tiles, has a dearth of unemployed _Tilers _(or pretty much most other trades) who are having to emigrate to find work. Does that suggest anything to you? Should do...

Your comments are naive and given the OP`s question, quite erroneous or downright misleading. I, personally, wouldn`t be so blasé with other peoples lives/futures.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

English Tiler said:


> i am assuming that most ex pats would use ex pats. Spanish tiling isnt known for its quality


Well, I wouldn't!
I'd use one that was recommended to me by other people which would nine times out of ten be a Spaniard, but in the area where I live could be a Romanian or South American immigrant. When we redid our kitchen 2 years ago the builders were Spanish brothers and the tiler was South American - I think Ecuadorian. The electrician was Spanish too


----------



## Pesky Wesky

English Tiler said:


> also i have been a successful tiler in the uk for nearly 20 years. i could organise the tiling of a shopping centre not just mrs browns kitchen wall !! And it does have to be said that the quality of the Spanish tiling is poor to say the least


¿?
I've never had any problems in the houses I've lived in. 
Have any others?


----------



## calahonda

Yossa said:


> I think you`ll find that is definitely not the case for all. I know a few expats who have been ripped off by crappy cowboy expats "builders" or whatever trade and rue the day they did. Hell, I live in a tiny village and the stories are local to here, not 50 klicks away on the coast.
> 
> The vast majority will use local suppliers because of the obvious reasons - recommendations, trust, legalities, local knowledge etc. To do otherwise is foolish, especially in these times. Might be different in some of the urbanisations on the CDS, but people are much more wary about their dosh and who they spend it with. Far too many people have been burnt and these are relatively small communities where word gets around fast. Some might make a few quid, but a very large number have tried, failed and returned to the UK.
> 
> I have Spanish mates here who are going to _Germany_ to do tiling and other work as there is nothing here. Nothing. This is a country where the vast majority don`t have carpets - they have tiles. So given that, surely alarm bells would be ringing if a country known for its love/use of tiles, has a dearth of unemployed _Tilers _(or pretty much most other trades) who are having to emigrate to find work. Does that suggest anything to you? Should do...
> 
> Your comments are naive and given the OP`s question, quite erroneous or downright misleading. I, personally, wouldn`t be so blasé with other peoples lives/futures.


The vast majority in your tiny village ? So how many is that ? The guy wants to know about the big expat, which are full of Brits employing Brits. Thats just the way it is.........I know its not agreeable to the average Daily Mail reader, but thats the way it is. You would struggle to find a Spanish tiler in some areas of CDS.
Sorry if this upsets people, but its true. As you live in a tiny village, how would you know whats going on it say Rivera Del Sol ??


----------



## Solwriter

English Tiler said:


> i am assuming that most ex pats would use ex pats. Spanish tiling isnt known for its quality


We used an expat builder to do the original restoration on our property and that included the tiling. When he disappeared without finishing the job, we employed Spanish tradesmen to finish it.
One of those was a tiler, who had to renew most of the tiling already carried out because it was in such a poor state (and _we_ asked him to do this because the original tiling was already falling apart).
He did an excellent job and charged much less than the original expat estimate.


----------



## calahonda

mrypg9 said:


> There are few 'expats' in my immediate area. (Why, I wonder, do you not use the term 'immigrant'? That is what we are, all of us. Do you routinely refer to Polish, Somali, Pakistan people in the UK as 'expats', I wonder?)
> 
> It is no way unusual for the British immigrants I know to use Spanish tradespeople etc. That's what 99% of the people I know do. You may not like to hear this but British immigrant tradespeople do not have a good reputation.
> Why? Because far too many have reinvented themselves when they set foot in Spain.
> 
> 
> My personal experience of such people has been negative. I need a new gardener/pool man/woman. I'm looking forward to meeting the Spanish guy I'm considering hiring tomorrow....He's autonomo, pays his taxes, all legitimate.
> 
> 
> And if he were a pimp he might have a chance of finding employment...although even puti-clubs are closing down..


I feel Expat is a nicer word, as you will know the Daily Mail seems to have turned it into a dirty word. I'm sure you don't refer to yourselves as immigrants. 
As I'm sure that is also the reason why this forum is called Expat Forum, and not Immigrants Forum, doesn't quite have the same ring wouldn't you agree ??


----------



## mrypg9

calahonda said:


> I feel Expat is a nicer word, as you will know the Daily Mail seems to have turned it into a dirty word. I'm sure you don't refer to yourselves as immigrants.
> As I'm sure that is also the reason why this forum is called Expat Forum, and not Immigrants Forum, doesn't quite have the same ring wouldn't you agree ??


Actually yes, I do refer to myself as an immigrant. I have no need to artificially boost my self-esteem by giving myself a 'grand' title.
I'm an immigrant as will you be if you return here.

So...according to you, 'expat' is a 'nicer' word because, well, we all know, don't we, immigrants are those alien peoples with strange habits, incomprehensible languages and sometimes skins of a darker hue than ours..

I cannot be responsible for other people's prejudices.


----------



## mrypg9

calahonda said:


> The vast majority in your tiny village ? So how many is that ? The guy wants to know about the big expat, which are full of Brits employing Brits. Thats just the way it is.........I know its not agreeable to the average Daily Mail reader, but thats the way it is. You would struggle to find a Spanish tiler in some areas of CDS.
> Sorry if this upsets people, but its true. As you live in a tiny village, how would you know whats going on it say Rivera Del Sol ??


I think Yossa would be quite offended at your suggestion that he is a Daily Mail reader.  

As I believe you left Spain seven years ago and are now a UK resident, perhaps those living here might actually know what's happening on the ground, as it were?

By the way, the CdS is not one 'big expat full of Brits employing Brits'. If it were I wouldn't have thought about moving here. I live in a Spanish village of 1800 souls in a Spanish street with Spanish neighbours and have many Spanish friends as well as friends of other nationalities with whom I have common interests.


----------



## xabiaxica

calahonda said:


> I feel Expat is a nicer word, as you will know the Daily Mail seems to have turned it into a dirty word. I'm sure you don't refer to yourselves as immigrants.
> As I'm sure that is also the reason why this forum is called Expat Forum, and not Immigrants Forum, doesn't quite have the same ring wouldn't you agree ??


I'm an immigrant - if I ever think of myself as anything 'race related'

to my spanish neighbours I'm _la inglesa rubia con dos hijas_

to the spanish customers in the bar where I teach I'm _la profesora inglesa_ or _la chica inglesa que da clases de español_

(people who actually know me use my name though )

there's always the _inglesa _bit - I AM an immigrant from England

dictionary definitions:

expat.......A person voluntarily absent from home or country temporarily or permanently

immigrant...........A person who leaves one country to settle permanently in another.


----------



## Guest

calahonda said:


> The vast majority in your tiny village ? So how many is that ? The guy wants to know about the big expat, which are full of Brits employing Brits. Thats just the way it is.........I know its not agreeable to the average Daily Mail reader, but thats the way it is. You would struggle to find a Spanish tiler in some areas of CDS.
> Sorry if this upsets people, but its true. As you live in a tiny village, how would you know whats going on it say Rivera Del Sol ??


Eh? Read it again. Incidents involving crappy British tradesman who have done work for expats in this village, as well as those in the local area. That`ll be the Lecrin Valley. Google it.

The Lecrin valley is home to around 50,000 expats (or up to 100,000, depending upon your sources) from all over Europe and beyond, so my local area is pretty specific to the this thread. Kinda invalidates your pithy comeback re relevance. 

Do some reading about Brit builders, Lecrin and you possibly might learn something. On the hand...

As for elsewhere, we do travel you know. We also have friends. They live elsewhere too. We talk as well, which is nice. They tell us stuff. We compare stuff, which is what people do, which also nice. Getting it yet? 

No?

Shame.

BTW You lost me on the Daily Mail reader bit.


----------



## English Tiler

Guys. I didnt mean to create a local debate on whats an immigrant or an expat. im a respectable tiler with a good reputation in the uk. my last contract was tiling premier inn hotel rooms. ive done over 200 of them in the last few months. So im no cowboy. i can handle heat and new matetials and I also have a brain in my head and will always have the airfair home. does advertising in the daily sur work for tradesmen do you think?


----------



## calahonda

Yossa said:


> Eh? Read it again. Incidents involving crappy British tradesman who have done work for expats in this village, as well as those in the local area. That`ll be the Lecrin Valley. Google it.
> 
> The Lecrin valley is home to around 50,000 expats (or up to 100,000, depending upon your sources) from all over Europe and beyond, so my local area is pretty specific to the this thread. Kinda invalidates your pithy comeback re relevance.
> 
> Do some reading about Brit builders, Lecrin and you possibly might learn something. On the hand...
> 
> As for elsewhere, we do travel you know. We also have friends. They live elsewhere too. We talk as well, which is nice. They tell us stuff. We compare stuff, which is what people do, which also nice. Getting it yet?
> 
> No?
> 
> Shame.
> 
> BTW You lost me on the Daily Mail reader bit.


Its hardly a tiny village then is it ??? Why do all the Mods on here get so angry when anyone else disagrees with them ? Yes I get what your saying, but why the anger ?? Just because someone's taken you and your friends as mugs, doesn't mean ALL expat builders are the same. 

This is a joke, its not your own little smug virtual country club....I'm sure you do get the Daily Mail comment. "Lets all moan about those horrible rough Brits, how common" yeah yeah we get you.


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> thanks for your honest responses guys. not quite what i was expecting. maybe i should just pimp myself out to the ladies of these so called affluent areas. Any Mrs Robinsons out there need anything laid?


 LOL!! I'm glad you can see the funny side. We're not having a go. But things are worse in Spain than they are in the UK and the perks arent as good - apart from sunshine, cheap ciggies and booze! Do some fact finding visits and ask around is the best thing you can do for now - Both with regards to tiling and looking for "Mrs Robinson" 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

calahonda said:


> Its hardly a tiny village then is it ??? Why do all the Mods on here get so angry when anyone else disagrees with them ? Yes I get what your saying, but why the anger ?? Just because someone's taken you and your friends as mugs, doesn't mean ALL expat builders are the same.
> 
> This is a joke, its not your own little smug virtual country club....I'm sure you do get the Daily Mail comment. "Lets all moan about those horrible rough Brits, how common" yeah yeah we get you.



I think the mods are fine with someone disagreeing, especially when its backed up with knowledge and other peoples views. But its not just the mods who are disagreeing this in instant, most of the others on here are too. Also expats who arent on the forum feel the same in my experience - that said I did have an elderly neighbour once who swore by his British gardener - hhhmmm. 

The forum is made up of many expats who all live different lives, most are of the one opinion, you seem to be swimming against the tide, but if you're happy that you're right then stand your corner, without getting offensive - thats fine, its all about a sensible discussion

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

calahonda said:


> Its hardly a tiny village then is it ??? Why do all the Mods on here get so angry when anyone else disagrees with them ? Yes I get what your saying, but why the anger ?? Just because someone's taken you and your friends as mugs, doesn't mean ALL expat builders are the same.
> 
> This is a joke, its not your own little smug virtual country club....I'm sure you do get the Daily Mail comment. "Lets all moan about those horrible rough Brits, how common" yeah yeah we get you.


Yossa's a mod????


when did that happen 

no, of course, not all expat builders/plumbers/tilers/whatever are the same - some have a good reputation. some not

the ones with a good rep will always get work - though less now than a few years ago, simply because there is less money & less work to go around............. at some stage though it will probably balance out as some go home....... but it hasn't yet

the ones with the _best _reps will weather the crisis - but they will have spent YEARS building that name for themselves - a new kid on the block of any nationality will have to prove himself - so much is done by recommendation now that he'll struggle - how will he build a rep unless someone recommends him - & how can that happen unless he gets that first job?


it doesn't matter how well you talk the talk - or even walk the walk.............. if no-one lets you do either you stand no chance


to the OP - you can certainly talk the talk - I just don't understand why someone with the experience you say you have who is apparently doing well, would want to give that up on a 'maybe Mrs. Robinson will need a few tiles put up in her bathroom' - because there is no way you'll get the sorts of contracts you say you are used to

by all means give it a go - get some flyers out & advertise everywhere you can think of

but don't burn your bridges




oh - & if you really DO have 20 years experience you need a flippin old Mrs. Robinson  (mind you there are some pretty nifty 60 somethings around here)7


----------



## Solwriter

calahonda said:


> Its hardly a tiny village then is it ??? Why do all the Mods on here get so angry when anyone else disagrees with them ? Yes I get what your saying, but why the anger ?? Just because someone's taken you and your friends as mugs, doesn't mean ALL expat builders are the same.
> 
> This is a joke, its not your own little smug virtual country club....I'm sure you do get the Daily Mail comment. "Lets all moan about those horrible rough Brits, how common" yeah yeah we get you.


I agree that not all expat builders are the same. I personally know 2 in the next village to us who are honest, hard working and good at their job. But we haven't used them because all our building work was finished by the time we met them and because we now have a list of local Spanish tradesmen we can call upon in an emergency.

And yes, we _were_ taken for mugs when we first arrived here.
Like many new immigrants from the UK, we had very little Spanish at that time, so thought we would at least be able to communicate with the builders if they spoke English.
And the annoying thing is that we had a feeling quite early on that we were being conned, but by that time, they had our money, with no hope of them returning it.
Sadly, it does appear to be the case that a number of expat builders took advantage this way.

It is our experience and the actual experiences of many like us, which gives expat workers a bad reputation and it's sad, because those who _do_ do a good job have to overcome this.

It isn't easy for them and it will add to the problems faced by *English Tiler* when he arrives here.
(who, incidentally, I do wish the very best of luck - if only because I like his sense of humour ).


----------



## mrypg9

English Tiler said:


> Guys. I didnt mean to create a local debate on whats an immigrant or an expat. im a respectable tiler with a good reputation in the uk. my last contract was tiling premier inn hotel rooms. ive done over 200 of them in the last few months. So im no cowboy. i can handle heat and new matetials and I also have a brain in my head and will always have the airfair home. does advertising in the daily sur work for tradesmen do you think?




It would have done maybe five years ago. You mentioned earlier that you had experience of larger projects such as shopping centres....shops are closinmg here, hotels aren't reopening...

Whatever others including I might say, you need to see for yourself before doing something you might regret. It just seems to me that you have little if any idea of the reality of life in Spain 2012 which isn't to imply you don't have a brain etc. but merely to point out that you couldn't be expected to as you don't live here.

Consider some practicalities - such as health care -you most likely won't qualify for free health care until you've worked legally and paid into the system. Working on the black is illegal and imo immoral and if you are employed in this way you have no redress if your employer doesn't pay you -as is often the case. How can you compete against the thousands of people with your trade, who speak Spanish and have a customer base, however rapidly shrinking it may be.

A *decent* apartment on the CdS will set you back around 600 euros a month minimum. Then you can add up to 2 - 250 euros a month utility/internet/satellite tv bills. Then factor in the usual domestic expenses - at least 400 euros a month. Then....transport. You are not allowed to drive a UK plated car here for more than a short stipulated period if you are a resident/on the padron which you need to be to work here.

As an experienced, qualified tradesman you will be used to a reasonable standard of income and life in the UK. In spite of what you may be told, ask yourself how likely that is to be easily replicated here in Spain. Living in a noisy, crowded urbanisation with no air-con in summer and which could be cold and damp in winter, coupled with working long hours for low wages if you are lucky enough to find work at all - is it really worth all that for a bit more sunshine?

You may be one of the lucky ones - nothing is impossible, after all. But come and see for yourself, weigh up the odds, then decide.

Those of us who are telling you what it's like are people who have been here for years, some longer than others, and know how things are. Whether you come or stay in the UK is no skin off our collective noses. 

We are just trying to be helpful by describing the facts on our different pieces of Spanish ground.


----------



## English Tiler

Well you get fed up with the 'big' contracts. I want an easier life in Spain, its not all about work work work. But I got to do some !! Also in my job, my motto has always been ' if you think ive done a crap job, then dont pay me ! ' I dont take money up front off people and never have. There must be at least one new build house a month on the CdS that would require my services??........ Failing that, that 60 something y o that was mentioned earlier???


----------



## Seb*

Has anyone mentioned the autonomo charges of roughly 250 EUR / month? You can't avoid that, even if you do not make any money. Ah yeah and then some for the gestor or accountant who does your taxes and handles your licenses and permissions. Take that into account as well, when you draw up your final plans.


----------



## mrypg9

calahonda said:


> Its hardly a tiny village then is it ??? Why do all the Mods on here get so angry when anyone else disagrees with them ? Yes I get what your saying, but why the anger ?? Just because someone's taken you and your friends as mugs, doesn't mean ALL expat builders are the same.
> 
> This is a joke, its not your own little smug virtual country club....I'm sure you do get the Daily Mail comment. "Lets all moan about those horrible rough Brits, how common" yeah yeah we get you.


No, I'm sure they're not. We had businesses in the UK and employed qualified, hard-working Brits. If they were to emigrate to Spain they would still be hard-working and good at their trades. But I'm in Spain and I prefer to use Spanish tradespeople and enterprises. It's in my interests to help the country I've chosen to live in, not to assist struggling Brits, some of whom should really never have got beyond Heathrow or Dover.

As for our own smug virtual country club...that's plain daft. All that most of us have in common is that we post on this board. Some, like Pesky and Xavia, are experienced Spanish 'old hands' who have lived and brought up their families for years. Some of us live in heaviliy-immigrant populated areas, others live in small mainly Spanish villages. We are a mixture of retired professionals, businesspeople, skilled workers and people who don't work.

And I reserve the right to keep my distance from any 'horrible rough people' whatever their nationality. I choose my friends on the basis of shared values and interests, not nationality.
Isn't that what most people do?


----------



## xabiaxica

English Tiler said:


> Well you get fed up with the 'big' contracts. I want an easier life in Spain, its not all about work work work. But I got to do some !! Also in my job, my motto has always been ' if you think ive done a crap job, then dont pay me ! ' I dont take money up front off people and never have. There must be at least one new build house a month on the CdS that would require my services??........ Failing that, that 60 something y o that was mentioned earlier???


err - no there probably isn't one new build a month on the CDS - & even if there was you'd be competing with dozens if not 100s of other tilers who already have a rep there

like most of the med coast it's full of half finished houses/developments which will probably fall down before anyone has the money to finish them 

but like I said in a previous post - you seem determined, so have a recce & do some advertising & networking while you're here......... you might be the lucky one


----------



## English Tiler

Are my posts getting deleted? not sure what the rules are here


----------



## English Tiler

oh no its ok... just havent used forums like this before...Its kinda fun actually. I guess networking is the key. We will be coming over ' financially secure' anyway, so we wont starve. Hell Id even work behind a bar if I cant get any tiling work !!


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> Well you get fed up with the 'big' contracts. I want an easier life in Spain, its not all about work work work. But I got to do some !! Also in my job, my motto has always been ' if you think ive done a crap job, then dont pay me ! ' I dont take money up front off people and never have. There must be at least one new build house a month on the CdS that would require my services??........ Failing that, that 60 something y o that was mentioned earlier???


 There are lots of new builds, twenty + big housing estates to each town along the CDS, not to mention seafront apartments! Most are half built and have been left standing, weeds, cacti and trees growing up thru them, totally deserted with the builders having gone bankrupt!!

Look at it this way. spains houses are all tiled, everywhere you look in a spanish house there are tiles, all the floors, alot of the walls, the terraces, the gardens, around the pools......... So, that tells you that Spain must have at least a million tilers. Now, if there is no longer any building work going on in Spain and there isnt. What are all of those tilers doing???? Where would you go if you were lucky enough to get a job tiling a bathroom??? You're not spanish, I presume you dont speak spanish or have an account with a Spanish tile wholesalers, or any friends who would vouch for you - so you'd have to pay up front for your materials and you'd not get "mates rates" Because you'd be self employed, before you even you lift a trowel, you MUST pay autonomo, that is around 250€ a month, even if you earn nothing and to make sure you are legal and have all the correct documents you'd also need to pay and have a gestor (a mixture of an accountant and a solicitor). 

I know how you feel about the UK, I feel it too, I'm here and as miserable as sin. Its horrible, everyone is miserable and stressed, the weather is sh1te and the prospects arent any better, Those of us who work are paying into a system that pays more to those who dont want to work. and if Spain were easy, I wouldnt be in the UK!. But apart from the sunshine, spain is worse economically. At least here in the UK we do have a welfare system to fall back on, if we fall ill we can just go to the doctors or hospital, if we have no money we can claim, if we're treated unfairly, some do-gooder will be there to sort it....

It has to be said, but in many ways the UKs welfare system is turning us all into spoilt and miserable spoilt brats. However, we should count our lucky stars that we have that luxury. Whatever you do never, ever think that living in Spain is easy - it aint!

Jo xxx


----------



## English Tiler

can someone explain what the autonomo charge is?


----------



## Seb*

English Tiler said:


> can someone explain what the autonomo charge is?


It's a monthly charge everyone who is selfemployed has to pay. It enables you to get health care and it is NOT optional. Without delcaring autonomo and paying the taxes you are working illegally on the black.


----------



## xabiaxica

English Tiler said:


> can someone explain what the autonomo charge is?


it's like the National Insurance payment in the UK - if you're employed your NI comes out of your wages

but if you're self-employed you have to pay what has become known as 'autónomo', which is around 250€ a month, whether you earn anything or not.........& you pay tax on top of that

I pay it, PeskyWesky pays it, and so I'm sure do all the other self-employed members here

when you pay it you get access to state healthcare & if you pay long enough you get a state pension


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> can someone explain what the autonomo charge is?


To be self employed legally in Spain and eligible to use their health service and receive any other benefits in Spain you must register as autonomo. In the UK you declare yourself self employed and pay taxes etc on a sliding scale, in Spain you become autonomo. The stupid thing is that in Spain its not on a sliding scale, its a flat rate, which varies a bit depending on your circumstances (if you have dependants etc), NOT your income, but its always around 260€ a month. For certain work related things things, you can claim some tax back - thats why its a a good idea to have a gestor

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

English Tiler said:


> oh no its ok... just havent used forums like this before...Its kinda fun actually. I guess networking is the key. We will be coming over ' financially secure' anyway, so we wont starve. Hell Id even work behind a bar if I cant get any tiling work !!


There's even less bar work....look, on the CdS, one in three workers has no work!!


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> oh no its ok... just havent used forums like this before...Its kinda fun actually. I guess networking is the key. We will be coming over ' financially secure' anyway, so we wont starve. Hell Id even work behind a bar if I cant get any tiling work !!



Just have lotsa holidays, fact finding trips. Much more fun and dont burn your UK bridges just yet

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter

xabiachica said:


> it's like the National Insurance payment in the UK - if you're employed your NI comes out of your wages
> 
> but if you're self-employed you have to pay what has become known as 'autónomo', which is around 250€ a month, whether you earn anything or not.........*& you pay tax on top of that*


Thats another reason to think carefully about all of this.
Its not just 250 euros (or more for some people). There are payments on top of this.

As an autonomo, you would be well advised to employ a gestor to do your tax returns for you.
In my experience, the average gestor charges around 30 euros per month (although I'm sure someone will tell me I'm paying too much or too little...).
And then, of course, there is your tax bill....


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> oh no its ok... just havent used forums like this before...Its kinda fun actually. I guess networking is the key. We will be coming over ' financially secure' anyway, so we wont starve. Hell Id even work behind a bar if I cant get any tiling work !!


It does seem like we're nagging doesnt it LOL!!, we have the best intentions. Hey, you know all those spanish/expat tilers who are already in spain??? They've taken all the bar work already LOL!!!

Things are hard and I guess a few of us on here feel that its not really fair that someone from the UK, who has the luxury of claiming benefits etc, shouldnt really go to Spain and take jobs when the people there are only eligible for temporary welfare payments! I'm fairly sure that in Spain you can only claim unemployment benefits for a maximum of two years and then only if you have paid enough into the system

Jo xxx


----------



## English Tiler

whats things like on the costa de la Luz. La linear area??


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> whats things like on the costa de la Luz. La linear area??


 Dunno. but one has to assume that workers travel to where there maybe work????

Jo xxx


----------



## English Tiler

So what do you do Jo, and what area do you reside in?


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> So what do you do Jo, and what area do you reside in?



I'm back in the UK  I lived in the CDS for four years (Benalmadena). My husband was planning to expand his multi media/hifi business to Spain, but we arrived as the recession started, so he just "ran on the spot" to keep the UK business afloat and commuted. I did some care work when we arrived, but it was so irregular and poorly paid that it was hardly worth the bother. I eventually got a part time job selling time share, but in the end, the commute got too much for my husband so we returned. Luckily we didnt sell our UK house, just rented it out, so we had somewhere to come back to. However, we are planning to rent in spain for the summer and possibly next winter - cos I made a lot of friends and loved being there and hate the UK

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

English Tiler said:


> So what do you do Jo, and what area do you reside in?


Jo went back to the UK as she will tell you herself

The only people living without worries here are retired people with good investment incomes, professionals or skilled people with secure employment and people who have businesses in the UK they can run from home.

La Linea/Costa de Luz area is as bad economically as the CdS, maybe worse.


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> To be self employed legally in Spain and eligible to use their health service and receive any other benefits in Spain you must register as autonomo. In the UK you declare yourself self employed and pay taxes etc on a sliding scale, in Spain you become autonomo. The stupid thing is that in Spain its not on a sliding scale, its a flat rate, which varies a bit depending on your circumstances (if you have dependants etc), NOT your income, but its always around 260€ a month. For certain work related things things, you can claim some tax back - thats why its a a good idea to have a gestor
> 
> Jo xxx


No it is on a sliding scale Jo...unfortunately the scale STARTS at 260/month & you can nominate any amount to pay up to a maximum of around 1600€ a month , depending on your earnings !


----------



## jojo

gus-lopez said:


> No it is on a sliding scale Jo...unfortunately the scale STARTS at 260/month & you can nominate any amount to pay up to a maximum of around 1600€ a month , depending on your earnings !


 I'm blonde, but I know that you know more than I do, so you'd be right! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## English Tiler

Well can someone tell my bloody wife all this info... This is her idea !! As she has friends in La Linea and Gib and has decided we should move there on a whim. She ASSUMES I'd get tiling work easily !! Her CV is better than mine and no doubt she'll land a job in Gib doing business developement for a gaming company or something.. so what am I supposed to do? Fight the locals for a bar job>???


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> Well can someone tell my bloody wife all this info... This is her idea !! As she has friends in La Linea and Gib and has decided we should move there on a whim. She ASSUMES I'd get tiling work easily !! Her CV is better than mine and no doubt she'll land a job in Gib doing business developement for a gaming company or something.. so what am I supposed to do? Fight the locals for a bar job>???


Go on a fact finding trip!! Tell your wife that you need to do that a few times, before giving up a secure life and you can combine it with a holiday. 

I have to admit, i was like your wife before we moved to spain, I thought it would be easy, my husband is essentially an electrician, of course he'd find work blah blah and I'm gutted that we couldnt stay there and make it work, but my smart a*** husband insisted that we should be cautious, not sell the house, not do anything on a whim and I hate to admit he was right! And believe me, things were a damn sight easier four years ago

Jo xxx


----------



## Solwriter

gus-lopez said:


> No it is on a sliding scale Jo...unfortunately the scale STARTS at 260/month & you can nominate any amount to pay up to a maximum of around 1600€ a month , depending on your earnings !


Yes, that's why I said that some pay more.
To tell the truth, I have no idea how my gestor works out my payment, but it involves something about me being female and not earning very much... I think!


----------



## Solwriter

jojo said:


> I have to admit, i was like your wife before we moved to spain, I thought it would be easy, my husband is essentially an electrician, of course he'd find work blah blah and I'm gutted that we couldnt stay there and make it work, but my smart a*** husband insisted that we should be cautious, not sell the house, not do anything on a whim and I hate to admit he was right! And believe me, things were a damn sight easier four years ago
> 
> Jo xxx


We were the opposite. I was the cautious one (and then I was the one who had to find work when my forebodings were proved right. ).
But we did sell our house and its the one thing I never wanted to do and will always regret giving in about.

But *English Tiler*.
Take that holiday. Hand round some flyers. Do a bit of networking.
But look on this as a holiday with _possible_ prospects.
And above all, enjoy yourself while you are doing that.


----------



## English Tiler

Many thanks for your advice guys. Looks like divorce is now on the cards because she's going anyway, and Ive decided its not the right time. !


----------



## jojo

English Tiler said:


> Many thanks for your advice guys. Looks like divorce is now on the cards because she's going anyway, and Ive decided its not the right time. !


*A HOLIDAY/FACTFINDING TRIP*

You'd have to do that anyway before doing anything else!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9

English Tiler said:


> Many thanks for your advice guys. Looks like divorce is now on the cards because she's going anyway, and Ive decided its not the right time. !


She'll be back when she finds out how hard it is to get a secure well-paid job, even in Gibraltar!

Then she will be eternally grateful to you for displaying common-sense and staying put.


----------



## xabiaxica

gus-lopez said:


> No it is on a sliding scale Jo...unfortunately the scale STARTS at 260/month & you can nominate any amount to pay up to a maximum of around 1600€ a month , depending on your earnings !


I pay a bit less than that - but not much

I'm pretty sure that what jojo meant was that it's not a % of income, as it is in the UK - you pay the same amount month in month out, regardless of your takings


----------



## Pesky Wesky

English Tiler said:


> Well can someone tell my bloody wife all this info... This is her idea !! As she has friends in La Linea and Gib and has decided we should move there on a whim. She ASSUMES I'd get tiling work easily !! Her CV is better than mine and no doubt she'll land a job in Gib doing business developement for a gaming company or something.. so what am I supposed to do? Fight the locals for a bar job>???


YOU tell her!

She may get lucky finding a job in Gib, but my advice would be not to move over before finding a job. And also before moving make sure you know what kind of job environment you're moving into ie short term and long term prospects, rent, transport, real take home money, food costs etc etc, because she's probably going to be supporting you whilst you get established...

I really do think it will be nigh on impossible for you make a living wage from tiling. That's not to say you won't get bits and bobs, probably cash in hand, and at irregular intervals. You have to decide if that's what you want, (illegal and precarious work) if that would really improve your life. Tough to come to terms with, but that's what it's like. 

You may be better off looking for work in a different part of the UK - Cornwall, the Scilly Isles... Or Germany. It's the only European Economy that's doing OK atm.

PS: When you started off posting, you didn't say anything about "we" and now you've mentioned your wife. You're not going to start introducing us to the kids one by one are you??!!


----------



## VFR

Pesky Wesky said:


> YOU tell her!
> 
> PS: When you started off posting, you didn't say anything about "we" and now you've mentioned your wife. You're not going to start introducing us to the kids one by one are you??!!


My thoughts as well as I thought I was replying to a single lad.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

playamonte said:


> My thoughts as well as I thought I was replying to a single lad.


Yes, could change your point of view, couldn't it?


----------



## jojo

playamonte said:


> My thoughts as well as I thought I was replying to a single lad.



You might be judging by his response :tape:

Jo xxx


----------



## English Tiler

sorry didnt mean to confuse the issue. no kids in tow though


----------



## DANNYYOO

*happy ending?*



English Tiler said:


> Hello all. Im a very experienced skilled tiler from England with 20 years experience. Im looking to move to the Costa del Sol area soon and hope to pick up tiling work from the expat community. Can anyone tell me what they would expect to pay per sq mtr labour for a good English Tiler? And is there much work about? Many thanks Marc


Hi there Marc, just saw your original blog from may 2012, it is a very similar story to mine, I have just moved over here to the costa del sol for many reasons, i am also a tiler with 8 years experience but always assumed their wouldn't be any tiling work over here due to the crisis. i was just wondering if you ever made it over here and what to see what you have experienced while trying to find work. 
hope to hear from you.
cheers


----------



## jojo

DANNYYOO said:


> Hi there Marc, just saw your original blog from may 2012, it is a very similar story to mine, I have just moved over here to the costa del sol for many reasons, i am also a tiler with 8 years experience but always assumed their wouldn't be any tiling work over here due to the crisis. i was just wondering if you ever made it over here and what to see what you have experienced while trying to find work.
> hope to hear from you.
> cheers



Welcome to the forum, out of interest have you managed to find any work tiling???? How did you find getting your NIE, residencia etc???? It helps to know so that we can keep abreast of things on the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

DANNYYOO said:


> Hi there Marc, just saw your original blog from may 2012, it is a very similar story to mine, I have just moved over here to the costa del sol for many reasons, i am also a tiler with 8 years experience but always assumed their wouldn't be any tiling work over here due to the crisis. i was just wondering if you ever made it over here and what to see what you have experienced while trying to find work.
> hope to hear from you.
> cheers


:welcome:

you're right about the recession - building has ground to a halt pretty much - have you managed to find any work?

I'd be interested to know if Marc made it too


----------



## DANNYYOO

hi there, thanks for the welcome, i have only been here for a month after a long drive down from london which took fifteen days!...don't ask.
so far i haven't found any work as my parnter and i have been looking for a place to rent and settling in etc etc, i am getting my NIE tomorrow and will think about residencia down the line, and also my autonomo. 
loving it down here but can understand why people are leaving, it seems the unemployment is even worse than the british news broadcasts. 
i had a friend who was a tiler here 8 years ago and he said it was amazing, sooooooo much work and not enough time, it shows how things have changed. 
but chin up folks!


----------



## DANNYYOO

i love javia by the way, many holidays there in my time.


----------



## mrypg9

DANNYYOO said:


> hi there, thanks for the welcome, i have only been here for a month after a long drive down from london which took fifteen days!...don't ask.
> so far i haven't found any work as my parnter and i have been looking for a place to rent and settling in etc etc, i am getting my NIE tomorrow and will think about residencia down the line, and also my autonomo.
> loving it down here but can understand why people are leaving, it seems the unemployment is even worse than the british news broadcasts.
> i had a friend who was a tiler here 8 years ago and he said it was amazing, sooooooo much work and not enough time, it shows how things have changed.
> but chin up folks!


Won't you need proof of regular income and health insurance before you can get a NIE?

High unemployment and collapse of the construction industry and its associated trades aren't the only recent changes.

Great to hear you are going to do things legally via the autonomo route... But do you know that you pay the same flat rate whether you earn 10 euros or 1000 euros in a month? 
Crazy...


----------



## xabiaxica

mrypg9 said:


> Won't you need proof of regular income and health insurance before you can get a NIE?
> 
> High unemployment and collapse of the construction industry and its associated trades aren't the only recent changes.
> 
> Great to hear you are going to do things legally via the autonomo route... But do you know that you pay the same flat rate whether you earn 10 euros or 1000 euros in a month?
> Crazy...


he can get a non-resident NIE without the income & healthcare

however - at/after 90 days he has to register as resident - & then he needs the income & healthcare proof



don't get me started on the autónomo payment system


----------



## mrypg9

xabiachica said:


> he can get a non-resident NIE without the income & healthcare
> 
> however - at/after 90 days he has to register as resident - & then he needs the income & healthcare proof
> 
> 
> 
> don't get me started on the autónomo payment system



But he won't be able to work legally until he gets his NIE etc., will he....

Yes, autonomo is crazy....We had a worker at our perrera, he was autonomo but he left because we couldn't afford to pay him a decent wage sufficient to cover his autonomo tax bill. His other work was equally badly-paid...

The much less stringent labour laws in the UK are often criticised by those on the left but they at least make it easier for small businesses to give people employment...although of course the taxpayer tops up low wages via Tax Credits...


----------



## snikpoh

mrypg9 said:


> But he won't be able to work legally until he gets his NIE etc., will he....
> 
> Yes, autonomo is crazy....We had a worker at our perrera, he was autonomo but he left because we couldn't afford to pay him a decent wage sufficient to cover his autonomo tax bill. His other work was equally badly-paid...
> 
> The much less stringent labour laws in the UK are often criticised by those on the left but they at least make it easier for small businesses to give people employment...although of course the taxpayer tops up low wages via Tax Credits...



Strictly speaking any NIE will do so he doesn't (strictly) have to be resident here!

However, if he is autonomo then one presumes he is living here permanently so really she be on the list of foreigners.



This is what is so silly with the current system. You need to have an NIE to get a job and you need a job to be a resident. Hence, you can't be resident without a job (assuming he has no other funds). All a bit chicken and egg!


----------



## jojo

snikpoh said:


> Strictly speaking any NIE will do so he doesn't (strictly) have to be resident here!
> 
> However, if he is autonomo then one presumes he is living here permanently so really she be on the list of foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what is so silly with the current system. You need to have an NIE to get a job and you need a job to be a resident. Hence, you can't be resident without a job (assuming he has no other funds). All a bit chicken and egg!


 I guess the 90 days with the temporary NIE is the tine you MUST get a job, so that you can then turn up for your residencia with a contract!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## DANNYYOO

jojo said:


> I guess the 90 days with the temporary NIE is the tine you MUST get a job, so that you can then turn up for your residencia with a contract!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow well thanks all, you have answered all my questions without me asking any! Good job! No pun intended.


----------



## jojo

DANNYYOO said:


> Wow well thanks all, you have answered all my questions without me asking any! Good job! No pun intended.


 lol!! We're good like that :eyebrows:

Like I said in an earlier post, let us know how you get on, it helps us to know whats what. Spain is a strange place, it seems it changes rules almost daily, some areas adhere rigidly, others dont, some do a bit...............

Jo xxxx


----------



## imissmarmite

YES. I have to agree with most people here and say now may not be the best time to move to the CDS or any part of Spain for that matter BUT it is YOUR choice.

You need to take into account your circumstances. do you have a family to support etc.

if its just you then look for a house share. This will avoid you being stuck in a contract and keep your costs down and is a great way to meet people who may be able to help you with things like your NIE number and getting into the system.

I would strongly recommend you do things above board even though it can be expensive if you go autonomo. National insurance is 250 euros a month.

theres loads of facebook groups in the CDS area so join them now and start touting for work and see what happens. 

Dont be lazy, its not a holiday. Most people we knew in the building trade in spain fell into 2 groups. Ones which were reliable, did a good job and grafted or the other group which never turned up or spent most of their time in bars.

Which do you think were busier?

whatever you decide then do it for the right reasons and be realistic, but dont let anyone stop you from giving something a shot.


----------



## Lolito

God knows what happened in the last 18 months....


----------



## kurt85

My Father is a tiler and has been along the CDS for 15 years, hes got a great reputation and had found it difficult over the last 1-2 years to get continued work, however, he has had work over the last 2 years and has managed to make it work.

So, for anyone coming out and trying to start tiling now, it would be very difficult, but to be honest, what someone says cant be done, cant be done until someone does it! 

Kurt


----------



## maxd

I need my house tiled  I think English tiler will not like the rates though. Basically a local tiler will work for 80 euros a day. I have not bothered to contact the expat builders because I know it will be almost twice that.

If you can get 20-25 pounds per m2 on UK prices better to stay there I think and come and take your holidays in Spain.


----------

